# Seamless Background Mounting Kit Question



## TimothyJinx (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been using the basic two stands and crossbar system for a while now. It works and it's fine. But it's a real pain to swap rolls during a shoot. So I'm considering the following kit or something similar:

Impact Wall Mounting Kit for Holding Three Seamless BGDS-K3 B&H

My issue however, is this is all in my small, basement studio and the wall where this has to go has a brick fireplace. The base extends from the wall about 20". So, to use a system like this I would have to come up with a way to extend the mounts. Has anyone here ever had to do this? Any suggestions? Any thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2014)

Brackets, I guess. Or, the old tried and true Bogen Auto-Pole solution. Bogen auto poles - Google Search

I have this, and it uses a similar 3-roll "hanger" system.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Derrel, I think that might work for me!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's a good video showing the AutoPole system with the Expan Drive system, with the standard 3-roll hanger set. It's not "cheap" but it's built to last 30 years or more...there are also fairly substantial accessory "leg supports" available, for using the Auto Pole system with an extra measure of security against accidents in crowded situations (wedding reception/party/awards ceremony) where lots of people AND alcoholic beverages mix with expensive photo gear...


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ceiling mount.  PHOTO TECH INC. ROLLEASY Studio backdrop system 1.800.525.6486


----------



## Buckster (Mar 7, 2014)

TimothyJinx said:


> I've been using the basic two stands and crossbar system for a while now. It works and it's fine. But it's a real pain to swap rolls during a shoot. So I'm considering the following kit or something similar:
> 
> Impact Wall Mounting Kit for Holding Three Seamless BGDS-K3 B&H
> 
> My issue however, is this is all in my small, basement studio and the wall where this has to go has a brick fireplace. The base extends from the wall about 20". So, to use a system like this I would have to come up with a way to extend the mounts. Has anyone here ever had to do this? Any suggestions? Any thoughts?


I've got the same system, and simply mounted mine to the ceiling far enough from the wall to deal with a similar issue.  It works great.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2014)

Buckster said:


> TimothyJinx said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using the basic two stands and crossbar system for a while now. It works and it's fine. But it's a real pain to swap rolls during a shoot. So I'm considering the following kit or something similar:
> ...


+1 :thumbup:  If it works do it.  The one I linked to is on the expensive side.  My intent was to go ceiling mount.  Since I don't have the impact kit I was not aware it could be ceiling mounted.


----------

